# Odd cycle, possibly TMI



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

Dr. Google isn't giving me any answers so I thought I would ask here.

My period is always always regular aside from when I stopped nursing my kids it would switch up on me a little bit. 

In April it came on time on the 30th like every month. In May it came on the 23rd and started very slow and nothing like it normally does. I actually panicked and thought for the first day or so that I could be pregnant and this was implantation bleeding although I never had that with my other pregnancies. It was a bit shorter than usual too.

Now all of a sudden my breasts are very sore and I have been extra tired. Also usually the week after my period my drive increases a ton. This hasn't happened.

So I am wondering if it would be at all possible that I could be pregnant despite the fact that I had what appeared to be a pretty normal period?

I will go get a test when he goes back to work on Monday, I would just rather not say anything to him to stress him out right now.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

It is possible, some women can bleed a decent amount during the uterine wall latch, could also be an early stage miscarriage....I would get checked out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

How old are you , Mrs. K?

Anything else going on - extra stress, new medications, new routines?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'll echo the age question, perimenopause can do some weird stuff to us!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Once you test, you'll know more...at least you can weed that out.

My periods started getting CRAZY when I had female issues (polyps, fibroids, tumors...). When was your last gyno visit? Maybe you should make one.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

I am 29 and my mind has wandered on perimenopause because my mom went through this all very early in life.

That girl.. my last time at the OB was probably 15 months ago but I am going to make an appointment on Monday because of my mom going through this stuff very early and she also had a lot of the same problems that you did.

I am REALLY hoping that my body is just playing tricks on me!


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh and no big stresses, medications etc.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

With me and all my friends, our issues started when we turned 30. lol. Like a timeclock.

Get checked out and get some answers. There could be so many things going on. I wish we had a window into our bodies! HA!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

The window would be nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Right? And MrsK, don't let the doctor brush you off. I had a doctor, before my doctor now, who wanted to dismiss things. I demanded tests and ultrasounds...and I was right. I didn't continue with her, and found my awesome doctor...but just know to be proactive and demanding with your doctor. if you don't like what your doctor says, or if you feel like your doctor is not thorough enough, get a second opinion.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

Great advice, thank you! I was actually just thinking about finding a new OB and making an appointment with them instead. I got so sick of my OB telling me "everything is fine, don't worry about it" during all my pregnancies. Ultimately his laid back approach led me to an unnecessary c-section with my last baby. 

It is amazing how Dr's are sometimes.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YES! You need a proactive doctor. My new doctor had me in surgery within 3 weeks of our first visit!! My old doctor's approach was "wait and see". Eff that! My doc removed a 7 pound tumor. Thank god he wasn't about waiting and seeing. I don't 'wait and see' when it comes to my health. I know my body very well and I want ACTION! Not some "google doctor". I can google shet myself.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

that_girl said:


> YES! You need a proactive doctor. My new doctor had me in surgery within 3 weeks of our first visit!! My old doctor's approach was "wait and see". Eff that! My doc removed a 7 pound tumor. Thank god he wasn't about waiting and seeing. I don't 'wait and see' when it comes to my health. I know my body very well and I want ACTION! Not some "google doctor". I can google shet myself.




Oh my gosh!! How scary that must have been! A perfect example of why following your gut is so important!


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank goodness the test came back negative! 

But I just feel like something is off. I called a new OB and they have no openings until late July but I am on their cancellation list.

I otherwise feel fine but over the past two weeks my drive has vanished  I feel really bad because even though I am doing it anyway he can tell that I am not totally into it and it ruins it for him. I don't "show" it but he can tell.

Hopefully I can cure this with some wine and trashy romance books until my appointment gets here.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

My cycle is ridiculous.

It does what it wants, when it wants, and tells me to deal with it.

We go maybe 3 months on a schedule, it switches it up by two days, then one day, then it'll throw itself off a week or two, and then go back to 3 months on schedule, repeat. Last december, I just didn't have a cycle, because it decided it wanted to do something different.

My drive is like that, I lose it completely, then suddenly I'm some caged animal ready to rape any man standing in my way, and then I go back to being a nun. My pms, is 3 weeks. each week is a different symptom, it'll be four weeks when she decides to change her cycle up.

And I just turned 25, it's just always been like this. My doctor speculates I have Endo, doesn't want to do surgery, gave me pain killers that don't really work, and wants me to shut up and eat hormones. I have cysts, they pop now and again. 

anyways, all this ranting about my lady parts, adds up to what I originally meant, which was, good idea in going to the doctor. And DO push for them to do the things they need to. My most recent doctor says everything is normal, and her NP told me tons of people live like this, tis a lie, don't believe them and get yourself taken care of.

and good luck with the low drive, I've yet to fix that.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Mrs K.

It could also be an illness. Maybe you don't "feel sick" but even the flu doesn't always have normal symptoms. Underarm tenderness (where lymph nodes are) can be misfelt as breast tenderness. Also, illnesses can cause a cycle to break midstream.

I think it's okay to have the July appointment. Then you can show/see if cycle seems to be back to a pattern, or if its been off of regular pattern for 3 months.


----------

